# Cougar-Netzteil S700 jetzt mit deutlichem Preisvorteil versandkostenfrei bestellen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. April 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cougar-Netzteil S700 jetzt mit deutlichem Preisvorteil versandkostenfrei bestellen [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cougar-Netzteil S700 jetzt mit deutlichem Preisvorteil versandkostenfrei bestellen [Anzeige]


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

oh schnäpchen arlam


----------



## Lower (20. April 2010)

Falls das Angebot nach Österreich erweitert werden sollte hätte ich grooooßes Interesse!

lg


----------



## Lt.StoneD (20. April 2010)

Das ist wirklich günstig, ich habe für mein CM550 glatte 90€ bezahlt beim Händler meines Vertrauens in meiner Gegend, also keine zusätzlichen Versandkosten.


----------



## Weichkeks (20. April 2010)

Ui verdammt habe für mein S550 vor 4 monaten 109€ bezahlt


----------



## Misko2002 (20. April 2010)

Ein Zeichen dafür, dass die neuen Cougar-Netzteile bald zum Kauf bereit stehen.


----------



## Rauschel (20. April 2010)

joah wenn die hallen leer werden müssen dann muss das lager von den "alten Mist" geräumt werden.


----------



## poiu (20. April 2010)

joop bald  kommen die neuen CMX, SX usw


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. April 2010)

Nein, dies ist ein Aktionspreis für PCGH-Leser und hat mit einer Lagerräumung von Cougar wirklich nichts zutun (dafür ist auch die limitierte Stückzahl viel zu gering).


----------



## caine2011 (21. April 2010)

ich kann das s700 nirgens auf der verlinkten seite finden nur das cm550
bin ich zu doof?

mfg caine2011


----------



## Compucase (21. April 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, es ist eine kleine limitierte Stückzahl. Was bei uns im Lager liegt ist dann schon "etwas" mehr...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. April 2010)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich kann das s700 nirgens auf der verlinkten seite finden nur das cm550
> bin ich zu doof?
> 
> mfg caine2011



Leider bereits ausverkauft... von dem 550-Modell sind auch nur noch wenige auf Lager.


----------



## ile (21. April 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, es ist eine kleine limitierte Stückzahl. Was bei uns im Lager liegt ist dann schon "etwas" mehr...



Ja, also der Preis ist wirklich attraktiv und wenn das wie von Ihnen angegeben, wirklich keine "Lagerräumaktion" ist, dann könnten Sie ja eine ähnliche Aktion mit den GX-Netzteilen machen, die würden mich nämlich interessieren.


----------

